# [V] EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0



## firewalker2k (30. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

verkaufe hier eine EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0 ("neues" Kühldesign; werksseitig übertaktet) mit bereits installierter Backplate. Laut EVGA hat die Karte noch Garantie bis November 2017. Zum Lieferumfang gehören ein DVI-VGA-Adapter (unbenutzt), 2 Strom-Adapter (je 2x 4-Pin Molex auf 1x 6-Pin PCIe), das Handbuch und ein Poster.

Preisvorstellung: 300 € inkl. Versand per DHL. Anfragen bitte per PN.


----------



## firewalker2k (5. Februar 2016)

290 € inkl. Versand.


----------



## firewalker2k (10. Februar 2016)

*push*


----------



## firewalker2k (18. Februar 2016)

280 € inkl.


----------



## firewalker2k (24. Februar 2016)

Verkauft.


----------

